# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  What depth are your pot drawers?

## jo68hk

Hi just wondering what a good depth for pot drawers is, I was going to have 2 drawers 700 wide and 360 deep, but after measuring  some of my saucepans I find the biggest  I have is 25mm high so all the rest would end up being stacked inside each other which probably defeats the the purpose of easy to get at drawers. Thinking I might go for one that has 1 cutlery drawer 180mm and 2 pot drawers 270mm, that way hopefully all saucepans can sit seperately. I know this probably sounds pretty dumb (just measure pans and figure it out) but I've never had many drawers to think about storage only old 50s style cupboards so wondered how other people use theirs.
Thanks in advance for any input  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Our pot drawers are based on the standard three drawer IKEA Faktum cabinets.  And the bottom drawer fits our tall double pasta pot sans lid plus another stock pot and all our frypans.  Middle drawer takes the smaller saucepans.  Top drawer has the larger cooking tools.

----------


## Cecile

Our lower pot drawer is over 400mm deep, which is insane and a big mistake.  As a result we have thrown all the plastic stuff into the bottomless pit, never to be found again.  Moondog has one stockpot that is tall enough to fit in there, but it ended up being stored on a shelf high above the rangehood.  The two top drawers are 100 and 150mm and fit all the cutlery, small utensils and tea towels.

----------


## arms

> Hi just wondering what a good depth for pot drawers is, I was going to have 2 drawers 700 wide and 360 deep, but after measuring some of my saucepans I find the biggest I have is 25mm high so all the rest would end up being stacked inside each other which probably defeats the the purpose of easy to get at drawers. Thinking I might go for one that has 1 cutlery drawer 180mm and 2 pot drawers 270mm, that way hopefully all saucepans can sit seperately. I know this probably sounds pretty dumb (just measure pans and figure it out) but I've never had many drawers to think about storage only old 50s style cupboards so wondered how other people use theirs.
> Thanks in advance for any input

  just a manufacturing thought with your numbers .if you need 250mm high internal height you would have to allow for the thickness of the drawer bottom(typically 16mm thick) then the overlay of the drawer front over the carcass bottom (again 16mm typically) then also allow for the clearance between the drawer bottom and the base (usually 8mm) .so realistically to get a 250mm height internal you would need a 290mm height drawer front

----------


## jo68hk

Thanks for the replys, and thanks Tom for those measurements, I did wonder about the real depth of the drawers as on the planning guide it does say 'drawer height" so if I take 40 mm off that I should get the depth. I still think I might go for the 270mm ones as with the 360mm I will probably have a lot of wasted space at the top. As for my big pot which is a soup one and not used all the time it can probably go in a corner cupboard,
Cheers Jo :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Some extra height helps save space by stacking the pots inside each other (2 or 3 max is practical), as it allows room for the handle thickness that sits in the top lip of the pot below.

----------


## arms

> Thanks for the replys, and thanks Tom for those measurements, I did wonder about the real depth of the drawers as on the planning guide it does say 'drawer height" so if I take 40 mm off that I should get the depth. I still think I might go for the 270mm ones as with the 360mm I will probably have a lot of wasted space at the top. As for my big pot which is a soup one and not used all the time it can probably go in a corner cupboard,
> Cheers Jo

  the sizes i have mentioned are an industry standard but thats not saying that the drawers you are talking about follow the industry standard .i would question the difference from the front height to the internal height before i commit myself to a purchase

----------


## r3nov8or

My internal height is 270mm

----------


## GraemeCook

> Thinking I might go for one that has 1 cutlery drawer 180mm and 2 pot drawers 270mm,

  
Good Morning Jo 
Our pot drawers are 260mm internal height.   This works well, for us. 
Would seriously question why you would want cutlery drawers 180mm deep.   Ours were deliberately made only 75mm deep (internal measurement) and with partitions work very well.   By going shallow we were able to fit in an extra row of drawers - very useful.   
Finally, would question why you would want two deep pot drawers per cabinet.   Shallow drawers are much more accessible. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## jo68hk

Thanks for that Graeme, I've just been talking to my kitchen designer and those measurements are for drawer fronts so the actual depth is about 50mm less, I agree that too deep of drawers would be a waste of space, I dont want a big mess of things stacked in them, would rather one layer you can see and get at.

----------


## BaysideNana

The drawer fronts in my kitchen ended up being 320 (inside 240) and the top drawer is 150 (inside 115) x 700.  There are 4 x banks of these with another 320 drawer under the wall oven.  I like symmetry!!   :Biggrin:  
Having said that, the kitchen bloke stuffed up because I said the top row of drawers were to be 180, high enough for coffee cups, now the coffee cups take up one of the 'big' lower drawers, which is such a waste of space.  This more shallow drawer is ?OK for cutlery but the extra bit of height would be better so cutlery is not bumped onto the carcase when being removed from that drawer.  I'm always worried about the two-pac being chipped.  
His excuse was that he 'lost' the plans and relied on his memory for measurements, this was only 'one' of his mistakes so I pity the poor kitchen manufacturer I hire in the next house because he'll have me looking over his shoulder at every step along the way.   :Annoyed:  
Drawers in the kitchen are the best thing since sliced bread, unfortunately (due to layout) I needed to have one corner cupboard which I hate with a passion but it does hold large items not used on a regular basis, such as breadmaker, stewpan etc. 
Hope this helps? :Biggrin:       

> Thanks for that Graeme, I've just been talking to my kitchen designer and those measurements are for drawer fronts so the actual depth is about 50mm less, I agree that too deep of drawers would be a waste of space, I dont want a big mess of things stacked in them, would rather one layer you can see and get at.

----------

